# The joys of water changes



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

A definite improvement from buckets . 50% change done in ~1hour 

Santa , for Christmas :christmas_tree: I would love a :sweat_drops: water change fairy k_hand:


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

" . . . :christmas_tree: I would love a :sweat_drops: water change fairy k_hand: . . . "

----------------------------------------------------------

I have no idea what this means. Translation please.


----------



## sschlesier (Sep 16, 2016)

How does your system work? I can't tell from the photo.


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

It looks like water pump hooked up to hoses


----------



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

Sorry - looks like emojis don't translate well . It's meant to say wish I had a water change fairy 

As for the system - 
I have to age my water for my Discus tank and unfortunately haven't purchased some 55g barrels . 
So I use a 350gph fountain pump(with a hose clamped to the exit) to transfer from a small bucket in the sink to the two totes where it ages - it used to take hours for the small fountain pump to push the water from the totes up to the tank.

I have since upgraded to a 1/4hp sump pump and now push about 50 gallons in 2min


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

set up a drip system and never do them again


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I use a 900 GPH water pump to change 80% of my 100 gallon tank 4x a week and just fill with a garden hose straight from the tap by using Seachem Safe. I've been doing this for years and I even did it during my discus growout contest with CAF.


----------



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

The drip system is 100% what I will be implementing but I'm moving in less than 6months so didn't seem worth it.


----------



## Cstar_BC (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm so terrified of micro bubbles and their damaging effects - I tried safe from the tap but the amount of bubbles is ridiculous and my fish looked like they were covered in bubble wrap ... better safe than sorry


----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I use a 900 GPH water pump to change 80% of my 100 gallon tank 4x a week and just fill with a garden hose straight from the tap by using Seachem Safe. I've been doing this for years and I even did it during my discus growout contest with CAF.


What temperature is your tap water when you fill up your tank?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I do my Wc the exact same way as 2wheelsx2. It's important to me to also allow the water to splash a bit so I have the hose aimed at the glass. The bubbles are greatly decreased if you provide that additional agitation. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I match the tank temperature to within 1 degree.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------

